# The need to be accountable



## Rissole (Nov 6, 2002)

Hey guys look a Diary!! 
No BjUaFyF... This is not a secret whore thread...... (or maybe it is)
Well i'll just post this to start with or i wont do it... (its 11pm... angry wife... not good...)

I went to a dietian the other day and he took some readings.
1st he did a fat test and a cellular thingy. I came out at 16.5% bf (in the excellent range for my age) but stiil too much for me 
% of ideal bf 115.8% about 1.9 kgs
% of active tissue mass 105.2%. 2kgs too much 
Fluid distribution was great which meant i have been achieving adequate protien levels.
My cell composition was that of an 18 yr old  
Toxicity factor 7% = good hydration

Bad part............... 
He took photos of my eyeballs
First was some liver spots (lill brown dots in the coloured part of my eye) which meant my liver could be better. He said he could give me some shit to help it but to also go easy on the grog  (stiil bring that bourbon K )
Then he said there were was some brown discolouring as well which meant that my blood sugar levels were reallly bad and i was close to being hyperglycemic (spelt?)
Which is why i need to make myself accountable here. I am really bad when it comes to sugar........ really bad!!

I have some goals that i will post up tomorrow from work, info about me etc. Just need to get this up now!!
Feel free to join me on my quest if you dare......... if you dont....... thats ok too. Like w8 i just need to post my shit!!


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 6, 2002)

> Like w8 i just need to post my shit!!



LOL 

Sugar and Alcohol....two quickest ways to health problems!

Why do you have sugar in your house Peetrips????


----------



## Jenny (Nov 6, 2002)

Hey Pete! 
Good move, starting a new journal! photos of your eyeballs..?? doesn't sound like much fun..
I'm sorry you got bad test results, but you can change it..! 

Alcohol, sugar.. Who needs it? right? 

NG


----------



## Rissole (Nov 6, 2002)

They call it iridology. It's quite amazing, he refered to some past injuries and stuff just by the markings in the coloured part of my eye. Cool eh?
I dont drink a whole lot anyway, but sugar....mmmm.......mmmm i love the stuff  As far as having the stuff in the house w8 my wifey is not into being fit and doing the diet stuff (but still looks great... bitch  ) and i live with the oldies as well for another 3 weeks (new house Yay!!)
Must..... find..... control....


----------



## Rissole (Nov 6, 2002)

Ok some stats..
I'm 31 and have been training for about 10mths
About 5'9" at 191 lbs 16.5% bf
Measurements:
BICEP	L 376/406 R 386/416 (16.5')
FOREARM L 317	R 315 (12.5')
CHEST	1089 (43')
BB	905 (35.5')
QUAD 150mm from knee L594	R 600 (23.5')
CALF 120mm from knee L384	R391 (15.5')

My goals are to compete in the local amature titles for natural bb next year in Sept (and be victorious) and possibly the Aus titles about 2 weeks later (depending on how i shape up)
I'm going for about 13% bf but am not to concerned as whether or not i get there cause my main aim is to create as much muscle as possible between now and then. I think i would need to be about 12-13% by June 
Ok so thats the first bit i'll put my pics up when i get home and get on with the other bits as well 
Ooo i almost forgot... i gonna get certified for being a PT as well  very cool, i'm just working out how im gonna do that at the moment (i have a few options)


----------



## lina (Nov 6, 2002)

Hey P!

Sounds like you are getting read!

Interesting analysis of your health thru your eyeballs!  I guess they say a lot bout us eh?
Iridology?.....never heard of it.  Post your eyeballs so we could see! 

Goodluck in your new challenge!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 6, 2002)

Monday:
Bench-100kg 8-6 90kg 8
incline db- 32kg 12-8
Fl fly 32kg 8-8
Dips 22kg 10-12-8

Bench dips 85kg 12-10
Single ova head ext. 12kg 10-10
Incline ext 24kg 12-12

Standing calf 130kg 20-12-12
Leg raises 3x failure
Hyper ext 42kg 12-12

Wednesday: (all new pb's today!! thought i was gonna die)
Squat 180kg 12-10-8
Leg ext 100kg 10-8
45* single lp 100kg 12-12
SLD 80kg 12-12
I agree with fitfreak shoulders after legs is too much (i was spent!) still did all new pb's
Smith press 70kg 9-9-8
Side lat 14kg 12-8
Rear delt 14kg 12-10
Upright row 42kg 12-10


----------



## Rissole (Nov 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Hey P!
> 
> Sounds like you are getting read!
> ...


Thanks Lina
 i never thought of posting them  i'll go down this arvo and "see" if he can put them on a disk for me


----------



## Rissole (Nov 7, 2002)

Didnt post anything yesterday cause i was in a 'state'! 
My old man has gotta be the biggest prick that eva walked the face of the earth (well to me anyway) I hate the bastard, He treats me like shit and i'm sure that his favorite passtime is to demean me in front of other people.... What an asshole!!
I'll post my food and workout when i get home this arvo.
Thanks for letting me vent.....


----------

